# holly lost in coalville leicestershire



## doggie82 (Apr 19, 2010)

holly has escaped out of the front door tonight and cant find her. she is a nervous dog and very scared of everything. she is micro chipped aswell.


----------



## doggie82 (Apr 19, 2010)

holly is home safe and well:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Excellent news!


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Brill, I worry for lost and stolen dogs, take care x


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

thats brilliant news!


----------

